# Scorpion Question



## MrsWTownsend (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been searching and searching and I can't find a definitive answer anywhere...

Can a scorpion still sting once it's dead?


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think ski believe that once the scorpions dead,the venom dries up and can no longer be injected.and it's dead so you'd have to drove it it's stinger in.this is just my two cents.I could very well be wrong


----------



## Harlock (Apr 1, 2010)

I doubt it, venom is stored as several compounds in the vesicle of the telson of a scorpion.  You would need some way of forcing the sacs holding the chemicals to pop open and mix, and force the venom out.  

Basically, you would most likely have to jab the aculeus into your skin, then squish the vesicle for any real chance of something to happen.


Unless the scorpion had just died, and had venom left on its aculeus somehow, then maybe if you forced it into your skin.


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 2, 2010)

No..the only way for a dead specimen to excrete venom is through Electro-stimulation and said specimen would have to be fresh because the setting  of decay is pretty fast, and you would have to puncture the skin with the aculeus yourself.


----------



## MrsWTownsend (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I appreciate it!  I do metal casting, some of which are scorpions.  Yesterday while I was preparing a Bark Scorpion to be cast I accidentally super glued it to my finger; while I was ever so carefully separating the tail from my thumb I was pondering this question.

I did find where they can control the amount of venom that they inject, where as wasp's sting is a reflex action so I thought maybe not but I figured _someone_ here had to know for sure!


----------



## Michiel (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, when a scorpion stings, it is a series of acts. The metasoma arches, the aculeus is probing, the muscles around the venom glands contract etc.
Technically, dead animals can't do anything and therefore they cannot sting when dead. You can however sting yourself, and it is possible that some small quantity of venom enters your body. If you are carefull, you won't get stung anyway


----------



## Kathy (Apr 3, 2010)

MrsWTownsend said:


> Thanks for your replies, I appreciate it!  I do metal casting, some of which are scorpions.  Yesterday while I was preparing a Bark Scorpion to be cast I accidentally super glued it to my finger; while I was ever so carefully separating the tail from my thumb I was pondering this question.
> 
> I did find where they can control the amount of venom that they inject, where as wasp's sting is a reflex action so I thought maybe not but I figured _someone_ here had to know for sure!


Don't you just _hate it_ when that happens!  I hear that complaint all the time.......someone accidentally super gluing a scorpion to their finger...lololol.  That is sooooo funny.


----------



## MrsWTownsend (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a picture of the finished piece; the gal who bought him said she's naming him Pinchy~ so cute!!!







And a link to a series of pics showing the basic process if you are interested (I like to see how stuff is made).

Casting a Scorpion


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thts sooooooooooooo cool!I want one!


----------

